
Show HN: RedFI – Redis Fault-Injection Proxy - khalidlafi
https://openfip.github.io/redfi
======
khalidlafi
Hi!

I'm the author of RedFI, it's part of an ongoing initiative to create an open-
source platform for fault injection, in a staging area. Also to make it part
of the Continuous Integration process.

So this is just the start. I would love to get your feedback!

------
moshohayeb
Nice idea, would this be extended to support other systems beside redis? many
of the faults related to network conditions are generic and not related to
wire application protocol.

~~~
khalidlafi
Redis is just the start. There will be more FIP for TCP in general. And more
specific rules for certain protocols atop of it, like HTTP, C* and others.

